#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό: Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Word για το εξώφυλλο τεύχους στατικής μελέτης και όχι μόνο

## TakisX.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## kampitis

ευχαριστώ

----------


## bizgreece

πολυ καλο 
ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Al_Gait

Ευχαριστώ! Άψογο

----------

